# Best for starting a colony



## edcase (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi all just wondering what everyone thinks the best live food is for starting a colony? Ive tried locusts but havent seemed to have very much luck with them. Is there something else that is easy to care for and breeds readily?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Cockroaches. Breed like mad, easy to care for, cheap to feed, no smell, no climbing plastic tubs (with the exception of textured tubs) or glass, no biting and they arnt to bad to handle.
Take a look at these for care on various popular feeder roaches:
Madagascan Hissers: Hissing Cockroach Husbandry ( care sheet )
Blaptica Dubia: Dubia Roach Care and Breeding
Lobster Roaches :Lobster Roach Care and Breeding
Orange Head Roaches: Orange Head Roach Care and Breeding
Discoid Roaches: Discoid Roach Care and Breeding
Turkistan roachs: Turkistan Roach Care and Breeding
: victory:


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

i also suggest roaches but the hissers abd the lobsters can climb glass and other smooth surfaces but all the others can't


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

i would recommend roaches as well
there gr8.. more better than crickets..


----------



## f1001 (Nov 24, 2007)

if they escaped from the viv or something would u be in for an infestation?


----------



## pegleg (Sep 16, 2008)

frank jordan said:


> if they escaped from the viv or something would u be in for an infestation?


 They reckon no,as they can't survive or breed in normal household conditions.

Me,well I wouldn't want to put it to the test,I have a lid AND vaseline round to top of my container:2thumb:


----------



## f1001 (Nov 24, 2007)

yeah, i really wanna give these a go but a bit worried about them escaping still from inbetween the glass on the viv or something


----------



## pegleg (Sep 16, 2008)

They are not very likely to escape from the viv at feeding time,they don't jump like crickets,if you put them in a shallowish dish they should stay there,just keep an eye on them and it should be fine.


----------



## edcase (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow defo roaches then. Argh ive always had a fear of roaches...i dont mind any bugs sept roaches lol, still ill give it a go. Ill try out one of the ones that dont tend to climb tho. Out of all the roaches, which one would you lot say is best to feed?


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Blaptica Dubia.


----------



## ryanthepet (May 6, 2008)

*roaches*

i use madigascan hissers mine breed like mad have a 30 babys for sale now if interested :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

edcase said:


> Wow defo roaches then. Argh ive always had a fear of roaches...i dont mind any bugs sept roaches lol, still ill give it a go. Ill try out one of the ones that dont tend to climb tho. Out of all the roaches, which one would you lot say is best to feed?


What animals are you feeding?


----------



## ryanthepet (May 6, 2008)

*roaches*

my tarantulas ,cwd,american toad,also my mantids,


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Definately Roaches closely followed by Locust


----------



## edcase (Mar 1, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> What animals are you feeding?


 
Its for a Bearded Dragon. At the moment i am feeding locusts.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Dubia Roaches then : victory:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

well this is my roach colony there is 400 adults and over 2000 nymphs and never had one escape. i feed on dry dog food veg and water gel here some pics of my colony

it is large 3ft by 2 ft by 2 ft and holds 11 egg flats which fills half of it




























Tony


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

That wouldnt happen to be an ikea tub would it? 
we got one of them out back, just needs a lid to be made for it, has been waiting for about 4 months lol.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

it certainly is an ikea tub. they sell the lids there too for them for 3.25 and i cut the holes and added car body filler mesh from halfords


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> That wouldnt happen to be an ikea tub would it?
> we got one of them out back, just needs a lid to be made for it, has been waiting for about 4 months lol.


 what owls u have, i got 2 tawney owls had them for 13 years now so old boy and girl


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

As already said, go for roaches. Stupidly easy to keep and they breed like theres no tomorrow. The only problem I found was that I had quite a few escapes when I was keeping lobster and red runner roaches as they could both climb smooth surfaces. Dubias on the other hand can't climb or fly (Downside is they don't breed quite as fast as some of the more escape prone species.)


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Issa said:


> As already said, go for roaches. Stupidly easy to keep and they breed like theres no tomorrow. The only problem I found was that I had quite a few escapes when I was keeping lobster and red runner roaches as they could both climb smooth surfaces. Dubias on the other hand can't climb or fly (Downside is they don't breed quite as fast as some of the more escape prone species.)


 there is a way to stop escapes from your colony and that is to run a 3" strip of vasaline around the top of your colony


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

FireDragon said:


> it certainly is an ikea tub. they sell the lids there too for them for 3.25 and i cut the holes and added car body filler mesh from halfords


Will have to see if I can get one next time we are in ikea, probably easier lol



FireDragon said:


> what owls u have, i got 2 tawney owls had them for 13 years now so old boy and girl


1 barn owl and 1 european eagle owl : victory: the barnie is a '07 bird and the EEO is an '08


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

nice keeping u busy then


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

FireDragon said:


> nice keeping u busy then


Definitly. The hawks will be in moult soon aswell so going to try train up the EEO properly, though most the time the only responsibilty I am allowed to her is sh1t shovelling :bash:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Definitly. The hawks will be in moult soon aswell so going to try train up the EEO properly, though most the time the only responsibilty I am allowed to her is sh1t shovelling :bash:


 lol typical hehehe


----------



## Blackmelo (Jan 12, 2009)

If you want the species that is worst at escaping then you want dubias.

But if you want a species that your pets, imo especially mantis, will like most you want some lobsters or turkistans. Lobsters are good climbers.

Turkistans cannot cross brown packing tape or vaseline so it's pretty easy making any enclosure escape proof for them though.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Blackmelo said:


> But if you want a species that your pets, imo especially mantis, will like most you want some lobsters or turkistans. Lobsters are good climbers.
> 
> Turkistans cannot cross brown packing tape or vaseline so it's pretty easy making any enclosure escape proof for them though.


Good point about the mantids. : victory: I like lobster roaches anyway, they're cute :blush::lol2:


----------



## edcase (Mar 1, 2008)

Im not to worried about escapes, Ill take precautions against that. I just want one that will breed quite alot. Does it work out cheaper to do it this way rather then buy all the time??


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

edcase said:


> Im not to worried about escapes, Ill take precautions against that. I just want one that will breed quite alot. Does it work out cheaper to do it this way rather then buy all the time??


 it sure does and lobsters breed real quick


----------



## edcase (Mar 1, 2008)

FireDragon said:


> it sure does and lobsters breed real quick


I think im gonna give lobsters a go then and see how it goes. Buying locusts all the time is a bit of a killer, especially as i have to get them delivered to my nans as im at work all day and saturday deliverey is an extra £20 or so. Plus i dont think my nan likes the idea of bugs in her house even though there well sealed in lol.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

edcase said:


> I think im gonna give lobsters a go then and see how it goes. Buying locusts all the time is a bit of a killer, especially as i have to get them delivered to my nans as im at work all day and saturday deliverey is an extra £20 or so. Plus i dont think my nan likes the idea of bugs in her house even though there well sealed in lol.


 I bought 300 adult dubia and now got over 2500 nyphs of all ages ranging from sub adults to just born but that was 5 months ago.. im looking at lonbsters too as they breed quicker but can climb and fly, however its unlikey for them to fly and its more of a gluide then lol


----------



## edcase (Mar 1, 2008)

Another question, Im currently keeping my locusts in a 18"L x 14"H x 12"W. Plastic container. Do you rekon these will be big enough for lobster roaches? i have 2 of them at the mo


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

edcase said:


> Another question, Im currently keeping my locusts in a 18"L x 14"H x 12"W. Plastic container. Do you rekon these will be big enough for lobster roaches? i have 2 of them at the mo


 yeah plenty big enough until the colony gets massive


----------



## edcase (Mar 1, 2008)

Excellent ill definatly be get some today then. Cheers for all the help


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

edcase said:


> Excellent ill definatly be get some today then. Cheers for all the help


 no worries thats what im here for


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Go for dubias. My site has a caresheet on it which explains breeding etc, may be worth a look.


----------

